# Start up scripts.

## Jeevz

Hello,

Comming from Slack and LFS (using BSD style boot scripts) I find Gentoo's scripts complicated. I thought I was somewhat knowledgeable scripting bash untill I started exploring Gentoo's boot scripts. Anyway, is there documentation that can help me wade through this code?

----------

## Jeevz

For those that are interested I found some documentation. I will read through it tonight. Hopefully it will help.

----------

